# how much does a pitbulls head grow



## thaim

my boy is 12 months now and i was wondering how much more you guys think his head is going to grow. his head is now 21 inches =) im hoping for another 2 inches.


----------



## performanceknls

Lordy.......{takes deep breath}

First off I hate when people measure their dogs head and I pray to god you are talking about an AM bully and not a APBT 
BUT
I have had dogs drop their chest and head up till the age of three. No one can tell you how BIG your dogs head will get, genetics will decide that. 

Sorry if I was snippy I just hate when people referrer to a dogs head size, it is not important in an APBT but if you are talking about an AB I guess to each their own. It just reminds me of those web sites you see talking about the XXL pits with 40" heads! lol


----------



## Atheist

I have heard about a breeder that is raising dogs with heads sooo big and legs so bully short, the dogs can no longer lift their heads off the ground. Every dog has a blue nose, and with the purchase of each dog you are given a little dolly that straps under the dogs lower jaw, so the dog's head can essentially be on wheels. The little bully things just roll their 50" heads around. One dog even weighed in at 174 pounds and it is estimated that his head constituted 87% of the dogs total weight. AMAZING Billed as the Pitbull of the future, some believe this new bloodline will take over the as the new standard of the breed.


----------



## Santa Cruz

Atheist said:


> I have heard about a breeder that is raising dogs with heads sooo big and legs so bully short, the dogs can no longer lift their heads off the ground. Every dog has a blue nose, and with the purchase of each dog you are given a little dolly that straps under the dogs lower jaw, so the dog's head can essentially be on wheels. The little bully things just roll their 50" heads around. One dog even weighed in at 174 pounds and it is estimated that his head constituted 87% of the dogs total weight. AMAZING Billed as the Pitbull of the future, some believe this new bloodline will take over the as the new standard of the breed.


dude, that's sad, but whatever though. how do they breed these dogs to look like that?


----------



## thaim

haha i know you guys hate this type of stuff. his head isnt bully size. i just think his head is SUPER small for his boddy. hes a beautiful dog. not a big headed big chested monster thats not what i look for in pitbulls. im into the more leaner type dogs. i just really think that his head is small.
heres a pic of him.








he is 11 months here.

i really really like it when thier face structure looks like this. its very portioned with his body.








mannnn i love this dog!


----------



## performanceknls

He is very handsome and his head suits his body. He looks fine.


----------



## Nizmo

nismo has a small head too. im sure they're heads will grow into there body. nismo has had his awkward stages and this is problem one of them. if not, oh well


----------



## thaim

how old is nizmo?


----------



## StaffyDaddy

dude hes a good lookin dog regardless. Im not one of those people who seek a huge dome either, but I like my apbts and staffys to have well rounded faces. isnt he 8-10 months thaim? i think within the next year youll see a bit of progress towards that well rounded, grown up dog sort of face. 

lovin the mask hes a looker

(forgot to add)- my chino's head has gotten considerably larger. his neck looked smaller one morning, and sure enough, his head broadened out a bit. His ears are fitting to his face better. Dogs grow at different paces and im sure deagle will have a nice round face


----------



## Nizmo

thaim said:


> how old is nizmo?


in a few days he'll be 9 months. im about 5'7 and he doesnt even come up to my knees yet. he's still got a whole bunch of loose skin and is kinda thin. im hoping he'll grow about an inch high and just start to fill out.


----------



## cass0407

I don't think you will get another 2 inches, but it's possible I suppose. I think his head looks fine for the body that it sits on. My boy just started filling out and he just turned 1 the begining of Feb.


----------



## brendal121

Yea your dog looks great thaim. Dont worry about his head size if its in his bloodline and genetics it will grow but if you have seen the parents then you will prob have a general idea of what he will look like.


----------



## StaffyDaddy

yeah like for example chinos head is tiny bro but i just saw champ again last night i was like f**k chino ur gonna have a honey dew melon on ur shoulders!! lmao


----------



## thaim

ya i didnt mean to get anyone worked up. i was jsut asking out of curiousity=D. he's a good lookin dog either way. but i never got to see his mom or dad. a friend picked him up for me because i got a great deal. i paid 400$ =D. shows how picky i am about what dog is comming into my home huh. its just this whole time i've owned him its like omg what is he gonna look like. how big is he gonna get. bla bla bla. this whole year its been a mystery and a suprise for me and everyday he's been growing i've been amazed at how good lookin he is! haha. its like god knew he was gona come to a good home so he gave me a beautiful dog =P but i have been read somewhere that thier heads dont stop growing till a year and a half! and this past month his head grew half an inch! =D


----------



## Chicago

thaim said:


> its just this whole time i've owned him its like omg what is he gonna look like. how big is he gonna get. bla bla bla. this whole year its been a mystery and a suprise for me and everyday he's been growing i've been amazed at how good lookin he is! haha. its like god knew he was gona come to a good home so he gave me a beautiful dog =P but i have been read somewhere that thier heads dont stop growing till a year and a half! and this past month his head grew half an inch! =D


I feel the same way! I never saw Storms parents either...silly on my part lol. But I took her in right away because I knew she was for me. It's way to early to tell how big she will be when she hits 1 and 2. It doesn't matter to me tho. Her legs are getting longer and her face seems to be morphing lol.

Your dog looks good tho, I'm sure he'll be well rounded in no time.

*Maybe if anyone has pics of their pups and what they look like then and what they look like now can help Thaim out.*


----------



## Daynes

Tanner was adopted, though I did see a pic of his mom...part of the fun is just not knowing how he will turn out. 

I think Deagle is very streamlined and very well proportioned he will continue to fill out and look more like an adult as time goes on.


----------



## OldFortKennels

Man he is still a pup. He will fill out over the next 2 years and things will balance out. By the way, the picture you posted is a staffie and they are known for being thicker and more compact than the leaner more athletic APBT.


----------



## MY MIKADO

I think your pup is looking good. His head seems to fit his body just fine.

My girl is 6mos. 35# and only about 16" tall. She is very petit.


----------

